# DeWalt, Bosch, Ridgid



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I finally picked up the Makita 18V LI drill and impact driver. Works like a charm. I didn't originally think I would have any use for the LED lights that were mounted on them, but sure enough, working in a dark garage installing some openers, they came in very handy for illuminating some work.

I replaced two 14V Mastercraft Impact drivers where the batteries won't hold much of a charge anymore.

Nothing but Lithium Ion anymore. The run cold.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

My little brother just bought the Ridgid 4 pc for $317 at Home Depot.


----------



## WAGGS (Dec 26, 2006)

What about Panasonic, I have always like those and now they have Li-Lion too!


----------



## Launchpad (Oct 18, 2006)

I got the Ridgid 18 volt kit - circ saw, hammer drill, right angle impact and flash light on a special for $220 couple months ago and I couldn't be happier.I kinda wish iwaited and got the 24 lith ion though since its on sale now for like $317


----------



## PLC-Landscape (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the Rigid 18V and it's ok, but seems to not hold a charge very long compared to even an old DeWalt I use. Probably I'm going to sell off all my Rigids and buy the new Makita Lion and give it a try. Anybody looking for an 18V Rigid Hammer Drill, Circular Saw, 4 Batteries, Charger and bag, all in good shape, I'll sell for $220.00 b/o :thumbsup: - [email protected]


----------

